# wilton M1 tip



## rzn (Mar 16, 2006)

has anyone ever used one to make a sort of rosy looking drop flower, how do you do it? Please.
R


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Go to www.wilton.com or www.cakecentral.com both are cake decorating sites that can help with that...


----------



## rzn (Mar 16, 2006)

I have looked at both places, the lady, the picture chart she had and the store were ancient. I stopped there to kill some time when I was travelling and saw the shop. I can't find a reference to this tip anywhere (including wilton-even though the tip is stamped wilton). 

The shop was really neat, she had tons of stuff I'd never seen; I suspect lots of what she had isn't made anymore. I guess I'll just play with it, but I was hoping to save myself some time if someone knew how to use it. I should have asked at the time, but I never occured to me that noone would have ever seen the darn thing before. The little flower it showed was so cute.


----------



## moreink (Feb 6, 2006)

http://www.wilton.com/store/site/pro...5F0833162C0564

This link is for the Wilton 1M (2110) tip. Was this it?

http://www.sugarcraft.com/catalog/mi...ropflowers.htm

And this shows how to make flowers with drop flower tips. I'm not sure what the flower you're referring to looks like but perhaps the techniques can be adapted with your tip.


----------



## rzn (Mar 16, 2006)

yes, that's the tip, but not the flower that was shown. It was more rosey looking. More of a mound, much thicker, like a lot more frosting had been piped out and turned much further and more rapidly (I don't know if I am describing it well) I am certainly getting nothing like the picture in my experimentation so far. (big globs, yes, beyond that part of the description nothing fits). Thank you for the help. Any ideas on how to achieve what I'm talking about if I'm making any sense would be appreciated. Sort of looks like you'd squished a regular rose, rather than a wild rose like most of the drop flowers usually look. Sorry, I know my description is sort of limiting...


----------



## cakescraps (Oct 2, 2005)

OK, I'm thinking you are talking about a Rosette. I could be wrong here. Try this:

http://www.wilton.com/decorating/basic/rosette.cfm


----------



## rzn (Mar 16, 2006)

It was closer to a rosette than a drop flower, but still not quite. If you took the rosette pictured, and instead of the ridges being vertical as they are pictured, if they were longer and then laid back over onto the flower...
Sounds odd I know and it wasn't really much different from the rosette, but it really made a very different looking flower which I have never seen done. Maybe the photo was a boo boo that got printed 100 years ago, but if it was it is too bad because it really was pretty.


----------



## cassdecakeman (Apr 27, 2012)

It is a rosette made why the 1M tip that is why the petals are turned the way they are


----------

